# 2011 US Pinarello Catalog



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Just noticed the 2011 bikes aren't on Gita's website. Here is a link to the 2011 US catalog. There will not be any consumer catalogs for 2011. 

http://www.southparkcycles.com/images/pinarello/catalogs/Pinarello2011_web.pdf


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting.

It doesn't look like GITA is offering Dogmas in Naked Rosso Argento (537) according to the catalog?


----------



## joep721 (May 4, 2009)

Hey Bart,

This maybe a crazy question but I'm seriously looking at a Dogma (not the crazy question). I was wondering how would someone in the States get the POS Blue (535) frame? Are we talking dealing with someone in Europe? Or can you or Gita order that as a special order?


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Did you guys notice the new Dogma in the 2011 Campy electric presenation? It has a new seapost? Is this something we could see in 2011? I wonder, if they have shaved some weight?


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/photos/campagnolo-shows-off-its-new-electronic-gear-system/146682


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

It's a Selle Italia monolink seatpost and saddle. Not sure which saddle it is. Maybe the SLR. Go to Selle Italia's site and click on Products/Accessories. The claimed weight is 160 grams according to their web site. But I am sure it comes out a fair bit heavier. Selle Italia is known to be "optimistic" about their weights. Probably just a show build to demonstrate how light the bike can be built up.


----------

